
Show HN: Making sense of your job applications - skmvasu
http://resumebytes.com
======
skmvasu
Applying for a new job is a nightmare. I need to hold extreme amounts of
context in my head while applying and end up doing a poor job.

We're building a product that will help you grok what state of interview are
you in, how much time you've spent interviewing, and what pitches are working
out for you.

Register as a beta customer and find your successful hiring pitch.

